# Mill



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Well after much debate I have determined that yes, my baby millipede is dead.  I'm more gutted than I thought Id be, especially as I'd only had it a year and it was a tiny wee thing.


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

awww sorry to hear that


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

sorry to hear that


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

*Sorry for your loss  *


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

so sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## ReptileResort (Jul 25, 2005)

gutted


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

sorry to hear cc


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Shame  sorry to hear it CC


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks very much everyone. Hate losing any of my babies


----------



## little_chrissy (Aug 21, 2005)

sorry mel big hug comin ur way xxx


----------

